

Microsoft’s Top Liaison to PC Makers to Leave Post - SlipperySlope
http://allthingsd.com/20120629/microsofts-top-liason-to-pc-makers-to-leave-post/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The move comes just days after Microsoft introduced the Surface tablet, its
first effort to compete with its computer-maker partners in the market for
Windows computers."

